# Parts of my vehicle



## Tek1 (Nov 25, 2013)

Can anybody tell me the proper name for this parts? Came from my vehicle...trying to figure it out.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

it's a coil.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... Agreed, it appears to be an ignition coil,....

Nope,....

I take that back,... I see an electric fuel pump,....


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

Inline fuel pump.

If it fell off...you have a problem. 

You sure it is from your car? Most cars use intank pumps for them to stay cool.


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

What are you working on some older ford pick ups had inline pumps like that.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm curious to hear the story on this one.


----------



## Tek1 (Nov 25, 2013)

Yea...it's a 2002 ford.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Y'all see the part numbe ron it, right? No one thought of Googling it?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/99-00-01-02...81U-9350-AA-/321752596178?hash=item4ae9f2fed2

https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=bosch+f81u-9350-aa


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Diesel would use an inline pressure pump. Less stress on that pump vs. the injection pump.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Tek1 said:


> Yea...it's a 2002 ford.


A pick up truck? Some of them had 2 fuel pumps, 1 in the tank, 1 mounted on the frame.


----------



## Tek1 (Nov 25, 2013)

Thx guys


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

You welcome.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Well, it's not a 'flux capacitor'.....


----------

